# Forum General General Discussion  Photos of Russia

## Python

I thought you Russophiles might appreciate some photos of modern Russia 
The main forum is here (it seems to be down quite often though), with many photos of new scyscrapers, cities, resorations of imperial structures, housing projects and all kinds of development:  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisp ... orumid=345 
Some of the main powerhouse regional capitals: 
Barnaul: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363893
Novosibirsk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291673
Kharabovsk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400160
Tomsk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363949 
Here are a few highlights of the places you don't hear about often: 
Yakutsk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400789
Saratov-Engels: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=380789
Kazan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374656 
Work can still be done on these far-flung cities of the empire though: 
Biysk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355688
Magadan: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294729
Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399766
Izmailovo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363776 
Places for resorts: 
Kislovodsk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390683
Seliger: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=388437
Sochi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255077 
And one you do hear about all too often: 
Chechen Republic (being rebuilt): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393612 
As you can see, there is MUCH development now with a growing economy, with modernisation and investment quickly spreading beyond Moscow and St.Petersburg, but plenty of problems still lie ahead... 
Nu raskasavaiti rebyata, vam nravitsa da ili nyet ?  ::

----------


## Alware

Python, where are you from?

----------


## Python

From St.Petersburg origionally. But I been away for so long that I forgot a good chunk of the language.

----------


## basurero

Прикольные фотографии. 
Кстати, я не понимаю, как можно забывать родной язык. Я никак не могу представить себе, что я бы мог забыть английский.... но я знаю, что это часто бывает с иммигрантами. Я только что увидел доказательство, то есть я только что вернулся домой из дома русского друга, который покинул Россию когда ему было 10 лет, и он неграмотно говорит говорит по-русски.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Прикольные фотографии. 
> Кстати, я не понимаю, как можно забывать родной язык. Я никак не могу представить себе, что я бы мог забыть английский.... но я знаю, что это часто бывает с иммигрантами. Я только что увидел доказательство, то есть я только что вернулся домой из дома русского друга, который покинул Россию когда ему было 10 лет, и он неграмотно говорит говорит по-русски.

 I hear that often. Some Russian immigrants or their children speek Russian so bad native speakers can hardly understand them.

----------


## basurero

Да, самое удивительное, что он не мог произносить мягкие звуки, к примеру, он произносит "пить" как "пит" и не может спрягать глаголы. Я ему задал несколько вопросов про грамматику, и он не знал, как правильно сказать то, что я имел в виду... ну, также можно, это просто вследствие того, что мы пьяны были.  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

basurero,
По-моему человек, который может забыть язык не очень умён. 
Забыть свой РОДНОЙ язык. Если ты не можешь удержать в голове свой РОДНОЙ язык, то о чём вообще с тобой можно говорить?

----------


## Scorpio

Питон, отличные фото, спасибо! Хорошо видно, что одна фотография способна успешно разрушить десяток мифов.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Во-первых, все иммигранты не могут быть поголовно умны.   ::   
Во-вторых, во время первых волн иммиграции (еще из Советского Союза) уезжало много малообразованных людей, которые и живя в России не слишком-то грамотно говорили.  
А прожив в чужой стране естественно забыли и то, что знали (при этом некоторые из них, разучившись нормально говорить по-русски, так и не научились хорошо говорить по-английски!)  
Ну, и последнее. Русский язык они не любили и/или родным больше не считают. Потому что ты прав: язык, который ты любишь и СЧИТАЕШЬ родным, забыть невозможно. Тем более, когда элементарно получить доступ к информации на этом языке.

----------


## Python

Chyo za yerundu vy vse pisheti? 
Ya uyexol iz piterya kogda mne bylo 3-4 god. Nu dazhe tak, ya govoril po russki eshyo 4-5 let, potomuchto ya vsegda byl s roditilim. Kogda ya nachil shkoly, ya nachil po angliskij razgovarivat, i pochemuto reshyl shto russki bolshe mne ni nuzhen  ::  . Potom ya nachil postayana baltat' po angliski, dazhe s roditilim. 
Neznayu pochemu tak poluchilos, nu ya dopuskayu chto ya vinovat. Problema to chto vopros "rodnoi" ili "ni radnoi" ni deistaviyet na malinkovo rebyonka. Ya prosto ispolzoval to shto mne nada bylo ispolzovat (angliskij v Angliye), i potom prosto pryvik, dazhe yesli ya vsegda shetal Rossiya mayu rodinu. 
Seichas ya postoyano baltayu po russki, bizkonechno inogda, i vse menya ponimayut (za to chto moi aktsent i proiznosheniye ni takoi ploxoi, dazhe yesli grammatica i pisanie yzhasnaye). Ya pochti vsyo ponimayu, eto ya radi boga ni kogda ni zabyl. 
U menya, mezhdy prochim, do six por yest rossiskaya grazhdanstvo. I ya do six por shetayu cebya russki, prosto chto by vse vy (Moderated. L.) znali   ::

----------


## Оля

> Кстати, я не понимаю, как можно забыть родной язык. Я никак не могу представить себе, что я бы мог забыть английский.... но я знаю, что это часто бывает с иммигрантами. Я только что _видел доказательство, то есть я только что вернулся _ из дома русского друга, который покинул Россию, когда ему было 10 лет, и он неграмотно говорит по-русски.

  

> Да, самое удивительное, что он не мог произнести мягкие звуки, к примеру, он произносит "пить" как "пит" и не может спрягать глаголы. Я ему задал несколько вопросов про грамматику, и он не знал, как правильно сказать то, что я имел в виду... ну возможно, это просто потому, что мы были пьяные.

----------


## Lampada

> Chyo za yerundu vy vse pisheti?
> ....

 translit.ru 
"Чё за ерунду вы все пишете?  
Я уехал из Питера, когда мне было 3-4 года. Ну даже так, я говорил по русски ешё 4-5 лет, потому что я всегда был с родителями. Когда я начал школу, я начал по-английски разговаривать, и почему-то решил что русский больше мне ни нужен  . Потом я начал постоянно болтать по-английски, даже с родителями.  
Не знаю, почему так получилось, ну я допускаю, что я сам виноват. Проблема в том, что вопрос "родной" или "не родной" не действует на маленького ребёнка. Я просто использовал то, что мне нада было использовать (англиский в Англии), и потом просто привык, даже если я всегда считал Россию своей Родиной.  
Сейчас я постоянно болтаю по-русски, бесконечно иногда, и все меня понимают (потому что мой акцент и произношение не такие плохие, даже, если грамматика и письмо ужасные). Я почти всё понимаю, это я слава Богу никогда не забыл.  
У меня, межды прочим, до сих пор есть российское гражданство. И я до сих пор считаю себя русским, просто чтобы все вы (Модеrated. L.) знали."

----------


## Lampada

Питончик, не расстраивайся!  У нас народ очень хороший, правда, у новичков иногда проверяют чувство юмора.   ::  
Молодец, что сумел сохранить и развить свой разговорный русский.  Если захочешь, легко сможешь выучиться хорошо читать по-русски, а тогда уж и с грамматикой будет легко.

----------


## Python

> Питончик, не расстраивайся!  У нас народ очень хороший, правда, у новичков иногда проверяют чувство юмора.   
> Молодец, что сумел сохранить и развить свой разговорный русский.  Если захочешь, легко сможешь выучиться хорошо читать по-русски, а тогда уж и с грамматикой будет легко.

 Спасибо болшое за изправок и добрый словы. Вот это моя главная проблема, то что я мало читал и писал по русский в дедство, по этому такие грамматический (и когда я петаюс какой то слова по буквам написать) проблемы появлились. 
Я вообше ни очень расстроился, просто удивился.   ::  
Мой первый вопрос такой: какая разница между "ни" и "не"

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Питончик, не расстраивайся!  У нас народ очень хороший, правда, у новичков иногда проверяют чувство юмора.   
> Молодец, что сумел сохранить и развить свой разговорный русский.  Если захочешь, легко сможешь выучиться хорошо читать по-русски, а тогда уж и с грамматикой будет легко.   Спасибо большое за поправки. Моя главная проблема - это то, что я мало читал и писал по-русски в детстве, поэтому такие грамматические (когда я пытаюсь какое-то слова по буквам написать) проблемы существуют. 
> Я вообше не очень расстроился, просто удивился.  :wink:

 Ты легко справишься с этими проблемами, если есть желание и... время поработать с русским.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Python  Спасибо большое за поправки. Моя главная проблема - это то, что я мало читал и писал по-русски в детстве, поэтому такие грамматические (когда я пытаюсь какое-то слово по буквам написать) проблемы существуют. 
> Я вообще не очень расстроился, просто удивился.

----------


## Оля

> Мой первый вопрос такой: какая разница между "ни" и "не"

 Очень большая   ::  
В двух словах не объяснишь. http://spravka.gramota.ru/pravila.html?gl_13.htm

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Chyo za yerundu vy vse pisheti?

 Питон, не переживай.   ::  
Мы не про тебя говорили! Просто к слову пришлось.  
Я лично говорила про несколько человек, которых знала. Один из них уехал еще мальчиком (но намного старше тебя) и совершенно разучился говорить по-русски. Т.е. он говорил бегло, но непонятно.   ::  Слова вроде русские, но ничего не поймешь. 
ЗЫ. Интересные фотки.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Кстати, я не понимаю, как можно забывать родной язык. Я никак не могу представить себе, что я бы мог забыть английский....

 Моя двоюродная сестра уехала в Чехословакию лет 30 назад. Русский язык у неё давно испортился. 
Моя соседка по даче родилась на Украине. Признаётся в том, что родной язык подзабыла и по-русски ей говорить проще.
В общем, погружение в новую языковую среду делает своё чёрное дело...

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Python  Мой первый вопрос такой: какая разница между "ни" и "не"   Очень большая   
> В двух словах не объяснишь. http://spravka.gramota.ru/pravila.html?gl_13.htm

 У меня эта ссылка не работает.
Питон, вот словарные статьи о не и ни с большим количеством примеров использования.

----------


## Оля

> У меня эта ссылка не работает.

 Эта ссылка отлично работает, просто сегодня весь день на сервере Грамоты.ру какие-то проблемы.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Кстати, я не понимаю, как можно забывать родной язык. Я никак не могу представить себе, что я бы мог забыть английский....   Моя двоюродная сестра уехала в Чехословакию лет 30 назад. Русский язык у неё давно испортился. 
> Моя соседка по даче родилась на Украине. Признаётся в том, что родной язык подзабыла и по-русски ей говорить проще.
> В общем, погружение в новую языковую среду делает своё чёрное дело...

 Лол, если бы я забыл английский язык, было бы очень забавно. Хотя судя по тому, что ныне английского языка почти нельзя избежать, скорее всего это было бы трудно.   

> Эта ссылка отлично работает, просто сегодня весь день на сервере Грамоты.ру какие-то проблемы.

 ах без сайта Грамота.ру я не могу жить!

----------


## JJ

> Лол, если бы я забыл английский язык, было бы очень забавно. Хотя судя по тому, что ныне английского языка почти нельзя избежать, скорее всего это было бы трудно.

 Оптимист... А вот представь себе, ты живёшь в месте, где до ближайшей границы с не-русскоязычным населением 2000-3000 км. За пару лет свой английский забудешь.  ::

----------


## Оля

> ах без сайта Грамота.ру я не могу жить!

 Жму руку, камрад   ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  ах без сайта Грамота.ру я не могу жить!   Жму руку, камрад

 Проблема еще не исправлена! Что же они делают?   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Проблема еще не исправлена! Что же они делают?

 Сама волнуюсь   ::  
Давай дадим им несколько дней.  ::

----------


## Оля

Заработало   ::

----------


## Python

Я так Думаю... 
Англиский язык более трудние забыт чем русский, за то что англиский язык уже везде. В любом обществе/стране, люды рекомендуют знание англиского языка. А в Англие, там было мало возможносте чтобы болтать по русский. 
Скорпио: Правда что фотки эти могут, в принсипе, разрушет стереотипов. Ну учти, что от стериотипов очень трудно избавицо!

----------


## Remyisme

> Я так Думаю... 
> Англиский язык более трудние забыт чем русский, за то что англиский язык уже везде. В любом обществе/стране, люды рекомендуют знание англиского языка. А в Англие, там было мало возможносте чтобы болтать по русский. 
> Скорпио: Правда что фотки эти могут, в принсипе, разрушет стереотипов. Ну учти, что от стериотипов очень трудно избавицо!

 Я так думаю... 
Английский язык труднее забыть чем русский, потому что английский язык уже везде. В любом обществе/стране, людям рекомендуют знание английского языка. А в Англии, там было мало возможностей _болтать по русски_ 
Скорпио: Правда что эти фотки могут, в принципе, разрушить стереотипы. Ну учти, что от стериотипов очень трудно избавится!

----------


## Оля

> болтать по*–*русски

----------


## Siriusly

Very informative. Even though I was a already a little familiar with Tomsk I was very impressed by the number of beatufiful sites and photographs. Although pictures can be deceiving, the many American cities I am familiar with pale in comparison.

----------


## chaika

Вернёмся к теме «фотки», господа!  
В Москве снег? Смотрите видео, снятое лет сто назад.   http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 5&q=Moscow 
Кто-нибудь не подскажет, что это за музыка на фоне? Название, композитор не помню, а мелодия очень известная.

----------


## ReDSanchous

А кому-нибудь было бы интересно посмотреть фотографии Москвы? Или Москва уже всем наскучила? Я имею в виду то, что фотографий Москвы намного больше и что их можно намного легче найти, нежели фотографии других городов России (не считая Санкт-Петербург, разумеется). 
Я мог бы найти что-нибудь из своего архива   ::  
P.S. У меня фотки почему-то не грузятся. Выдаётся ошибка.

----------


## Remyisme

> А кому-нибудь было бы интересно посмотреть фотографии Москвы? Или Москва уже всем наскучила? Я имею в виду то, что фотографий Москвы намного больше и что их можно намного легче найти, нежели фотографии других городов России (не считая Санкт-Петербург, разумеется). 
> Я мог бы найти что-нибудь из своего архива   
> P.S. У меня фотки почему-то не грузятся. Выдаётся ошибка.

 Конечно интересно. Закачивай пожалуйста.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Конечно выкладывай! Сделай фотоальбом на http://picasaweb.google.com

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Конечно выкладывай! Сделай фотоальбом на http://picasaweb.google.com

 http://picasaweb.google.com/redsanchous 
I have uploaded several pictures of Moscow to the album called "Moscow". I haven't captioned the photos, so it might pose some difficulty to those of you who have never been to Moscow before or have only  been the its most famous places. I'll try to deal with the captions before long. Also, I'll upload more photos if you like the ones I've uploaded by now. I think it would be a good idea to create a few albums, each representing a particular part of Moscow. 
Anxious to receive your comments and questions.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

some great pics, молодец!

----------


## ReDSanchous

> some great pics, молодец!

 As I said earlier, I could upload more pics and sort them all out if need be.

----------


## Remyisme

Красотища!

----------


## ReDSanchous

I have just uploaded more photos to that album and captioned most of them. Now, at least, you'll have some idea of what you are looking at. 
Some of the photos aren't really good from the photographer's point of view but this album is intented largely (not 'only' of course)  for learners of Russian who are interested in   having a squint at real Moscow. 
Спасибо!!!   ::

----------


## basurero

Прикольные фотки, Рэд! Кто бы подумал, что Москва настолько красива.

----------


## Тоби

Thanks for the great pics ReDSanchous!

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Thanks for the great pics ReDSanchous!

 Thanks very much for the praise!

----------


## chaika

Несколько фоток 2003г. Я прожил месяц в Москве, хотел улучшить свой русский.  Поездка на пару дней в СПб.  http://home.earthlink.net/~ko7dun/Russi ... index.html

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Несколько фоток 2003г. Я прожил месяц в Москве, хотел улучшить свой русский.  Поездка на пару дней в СПб.  http://home.earthlink.net/~ko7dun/Russi ... index.html

 Great photos, Chaika! I liked the comments too. Give a personal touch.   ::  
Ha, I also foud your letters. Going to read them.   ::

----------


## Remyisme

> Несколько фоток 2003г. Я прожил месяц в Москве, хотел улучшить свой русский.  Поездка на пару дней в СПб.  http://home.earthlink.net/~ko7dun/Russi ... index.html

 Chaika, you're a guy? I was sure you are a girl because of your nick.  ::  
Wonderful photos, looking at them, I wish I was there so much right now.

----------


## Lampada

> Chaika, you're a guy? ...

 Смешной вопрос.  По-моему, первое фото не оставляет никаких сомнений.   ::  (Я понимаю, что это был шутливый вопрос,  мой пост тоже шутка.)

----------


## Vincent Tailors

You're a male, Chaika? O_o

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Чайка - мужчина, что в этом плохого?  
Следующее вы будете говорить, что я - женщина!   ::

----------


## chaika

gRomoZeka, спасибо. Надеюсь, что моё владение русским языком намного улучшилось с 1990-ых гг.  В письмах ошибок полно. 
фамилия Чайка, а имя не Юрий.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Whoa, Chaikia, you are in the same city as John Edwards the vice-presidential candidate of 2004, possibly presidential candidate of 2008!

----------


## chaika

Мы с ним живем в том же штате, а по-моему не в том же городе.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а я слышал на радио сегодня, что он именно живет в чапел хилл!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Chaika, thanks for the super photos! It's very exciting to see photos made by  foreigners in Russia.

----------


## Basil77

> Мы с ним живем в том же штате, но по-моему в разных городах.

----------


## Basil77

> Чайка - мужчина, что в этом плохого?   В следующий раз вы скажете, что я - женщина!

 Ну так "калинка" - женского рода!   ::

----------


## Basil77

> а я слышал по радио сегодня, что он именно живет в чапел хилл!

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  а я слышал по радио сегодня, что он именно живет в чапел хилл!

 Почему зеленым? Выражения "слышал НА радио" нет. Только "ПО радио".

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":1v27fqy3  а я слышал по радио сегодня, что он именно живет в чапел хилл!

 Почему зеленым? Выражения "слышал НА радио" нет. Только "ПО радио".[/quote:1v27fqy3] 
Потому что если слово "радио" заменить на " радиостанцию" или "волны радио" то всё ок. Может он это имел ввиду?

----------


## Оля

> Потому что если слово "радио" заменить на " радиостанцию" или "волны радио" то всё ок. Может он это имел ввиду?

 Ну может, и это, но все равно "ПО радио" или "НА волне такой-то радиостанции".
Но вообще-то так никто не говорит   ::  Представляю, мне подружка скажет "я вчера на волне радиостанции Маяк слышала новость..."   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Потому что если слово "радио" заменить на " радиостанцию" или "волны радио" то всё ок. Может он это имел ввиду?   Ну может, и это, но все равно "ПО радио" или "НА волне такой-то радиостанции".
> Но вообще-то так никто не говорит   Представляю, мне подружка скажет "я вчера на волне радиостанции Маяк слышала новость..."

   ::  Журналисты так очень любят выражаться. Если человек живёт в Штатах и слышит русскую речь в основном по радио и телику, естественно ему и вьелось это "на".

----------


## chaika

На радио - это всего дословный перевод, лживый друг для нас, кто  говорит по-английски, когда совершенно правильно говорить on the radio, on TV, on the air, on line. 
А как я знаю, вы спрашиваете? I heard it on the grapevine! (песня, старая, из 60-ых гг).

----------


## basurero

Чайка! Как ты мог сделать снимок на метростанции? Это нарушение закона!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Первый раз слышу, что в метро нельзя фотографировать   ::  
А я там фоткался много раз. Никто ничего не говорил. Может в московском нельзя, я не знаю. В питерском фотографировался.

----------


## Оля

> А я там фоткался много раз. Никто ничего не говорил. Может в московском нельзя, я не знаю. В питерском фотографировался.

 В московском то же самое.

----------


## Оля

> Чайка! Как ты мог сделать снимок на станции метро? Это нарушение закона!

  

> На радио - это всего лишь дословный перевод, лживый друг для нас, тех, кто  говорит по-английски, когда совершенно правильно говорить on the radio, on TV, on the air, on line. 
> А откуда я это знаю, вы спрашиваете? I heard it on the grapevine! (песня, старая, из 60-_х гг).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> В московском то же самое.

 Что то же самое?

----------


## Remyisme

В Московском так же можно.

----------


## Оля

> В московском то же самое.
> 			
> 		  Что то же самое?

 Вот это:   

> А я там фоткался много раз. Никто ничего не говорил. Может в московском нельзя, я не знаю. В питерском фотографировался.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by basurero  Чайка! Как ты мог сделать снимок на станции метро? Это нарушение закона!         Originally Posted by chaika  На радио - это всего лишь дословный перевод, лживый друг для нас, тех, кто  говорит по-английски, когда совершенно правильно говорить on the radio, on TV, on the air, on line. 
> А откуда я это знаю, вы спрашиваете? I heard it on the grapevine! (песня, старая, из 60-_х гг).

 Зря ты к "метростанции" придралась. Хоть бы зелёным поправила. Мне кажется, что Басуреро очень прикольно выразился.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Зря ты к "метростанции" придралась. Хоть бы зелёным поправила. Мне кажется, что Басуреро очень прикольно выразился.

 Ну не знаю, я такого ни разу не слышала, по-моему, так не говорят.  ::  
Может, и прикольно, но ненатурально  :P

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Зря ты к "метростанции" придралась. Хоть бы зелёным поправила. Мне кажется, что Басуреро очень прикольно выразился.     Ну не знаю, я такого ни разу не слышала, по-моему, так не говорят.  
> Может, и прикольно, но ненатурально  :P

 Не спорю, не говорят. Но говорят же, к примеру, "метрострой". Почему бы не сказать "метростанция"? Где тут ошибка с точки зрения русского языка?

----------


## Оля

> Но говорят же, к примеру, "метрострой". Почему бы не сказать "метростанция"? Где тут ошибка с точки зрения русского языка?

 Ошибки с точки зрения грамматики нет. Я этого и не утверждала. 
Я зеленым исправляю не просто стиль - я использую этот цвет, когда в принципе можно и не исправлять, просто добавляю какую-нибудь приставку... и всякая прочая мелочь. Хотя вообще-то у меня нет четкой границы, когда исправлять красным, а когда зеленым. 
К тому же basurero всегда просил исправлять и грамматические ошибки, и стиль тоже.

----------


## charlestonian

> На радио - это всего дословный перевод, лживый друг для нас, кто  говорит по-английски, когда совершенно правильно говорить on the radio, on TV, on the air, on line. 
> А как я знаю, вы спрашиваете? I heard it on the grapevine! (песня, старая, из 60-ых гг).

 Marvin Gaye Lyrics - I Heard It *Through* The Grapevine Lyrics  http://www.stlyrics.com/lyrics/thebigch ... pevine.htm  ::

----------


## Basil77

Wow, charlestotian! Nice avatar!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Wow, charlestotian! Nice avatar!

   ::  
Если мы перестали делать глупости - значит мы состарились (Э.М.Ремарк)

----------

